# super urgent PTS date today!!!!



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*Call before 5 am, they euth in the mornings... Keep calling... Brooklyn*

*Euth date is 10/4 according to the pic.... :~(*
*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=504471859565698&set=at.275017085844511.78596.152876678058553.100001598814118&type=1&theater*


 *SUPER URGENTS THAT NEED OUT NOW!!!* 
TO BE DESTROYED - 10/04/12
Brooklyn Center

My name is BEBE. My Animal ID # is A... Continue Reading Super Urgent - These dogs are either high risk, injured or have previously appeared on the "To Be Destroyed" list and survived. They are in danger of being on the list again or destroyed without any further notice.When calling the shelters, you will get a recording. Do not leave a message! They do not check those machi... nes!! Hit 0 at the end of each message cycle and, eventually, someone will pick up. It may take 30 minutes, but they will answer. Do not give up, a life is depending on you!For more information on HOW TO ADOPT, please go to: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=405703306122877 For more information on fostering a dog, please contact your local rescue.LIST OF RESCUE WHO CAN PULL FROM NYCACC: http://www.urgentdeathrowdogs.org/how-you-can-help/how-togroup1/adopt.htmllFor more info on behavior codes and ratings, please read here: https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=283116538381555
See more
by: Urgent Part 2 - Urgent Death Row Dogs


----------

